# Polymer Clay Canes



## mark james (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone.  My   Christmas List includes stuff to start playing with Polymer Clay.  I have listed Primo as that has sounded like a good choice, but other than EBay or ETSY I'm not sure where to get good canes.  A lot are available on ETSY and look fine, but any recommendations for vendors would be appreciated.  And I would prefer giving IAP members my business, so feel free to be self serving!

Thanks


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2013)

69 views with no opinion...  I guess I need a more current topic.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Not sure what brands they carry, but try Dick Blick supplies?


Scott (its worth more if its a secret) B


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't have any suggestions as to canes, but I would offer that you may want to wait for a day or two to get responses.   Some folks don't get in from work till late and may not see your post.  In some cases, it may be days before someone opens this forum.


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank You.  I'll Be patient!


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 16, 2013)

OK, I guess I'll jump in here, for what it's worth!:biggrin:
First, I'm not sure what your plans are due to the statement "start playing with Polymer Clay.'  You can play with the stuff by just buying 1 or 2 colors.  The depth to which you take it is limited only by one's imagination.
You can buy canes from lots of sources but you will probably not be able to buy them from a typical vendor, like you would buy the clay.  It would be difficult if not impossible to exactly duplicate a cane because of all the variables so they are not attractive to repeat sales of the same item.
I bought an inexpensive clay roller machine and a $50 oven.  That and some small tools got me started.  What I guess I'm saying is that you can make your own canes if that is part of your interest.
Keep in mind that it takes some time to learn the ways the clay reacts to what you do to it.  Many get discouraged easily.  Fortunately I don't and continue to learn, mostly by trial and error.
Review lots of online tutorials and try some of the simple techniques and also some of the more complicated ones.  Personally, I learn more from the tough stuff than from the easy, but that's me.
Just jump in and above all, don't be afraid to try something and remember that you WILL throw away some clay!


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions Dale.  I don't want to make canes.  So I'll just try a few sources and go from there.  Best wishes.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 16, 2013)

Etsy is a great place to start for canes of all kinds.  Find a couple you like and order them.  You will need a base clay to wrap the tube.  Find out (which I'm sure they will tell you) what brand of clay was used to create the cane.  Buy a transluscent block, wrap the tube, and apply slices.

Have fun!


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 16, 2013)

Hehe...Keith...you make that sound so easy and simple!:biggrin:


----------

